# The day I feared most has come..



## TheJewelKitten

The day we had to give Taco away... 
He's too much of a pest and my parents wont let obedience training be an option...  

He:
Bit people
Snarled at people
Pooped in the house
Chased the cats 
Got into the cat food
Chewed things
Made a mess in general
and my parents wont let me keep him OR get another chihuahua.. My dream has ended... its over... I cant get a chihuahua until im 18. :love9: 
I'm tearing up.. I will never forget my baby Taco. Once he is gone.. I'll be.. a mess


----------



## flippedstars

I am sorry to hear that...I also don't have any suggestions, as you are a minor and your parents basically rule the roost so to speak.

A yorkie won't likely be any better?


----------



## TheJewelKitten

flippedstars said:


> I am sorry to hear that...I also don't have any suggestions, as you are a minor and your parents basically rule the roost so to speak.
> 
> A yorkie won't likely be any better?


The thing is, is that Taco was raised by abusive maniacs.


----------



## cherper

Not much words of advice other than don't get a yorkie. You'll probably end up in the same exact boat with it.
Sorry!


----------



## intuition

Just remember, yorkies are terriers. they like jobs and lots of activity. they tend to be a little more maintenance then chi's although it sounds like your boy was a handful too. Do your research on a yorkie, maybe find a forum like this? Lots and lots of yorkies in rescues for the same reasons your listing for your boy. biting, barking, growling, prey drives ( cat chasing). There are also super sweet ones. but once a terrier always a terrier lol. also consistent grooming, since they have hair, not fur. so there's that expense. 

I'm sorry you had to give your boy up


----------



## Ivy's mom

A yorkie isn't going to solve the problem. You can't keep going through dogs until the perfect one comes along. Honestly.... There is no such dog. Many dogs have issues, I don't know of one that doesn't. That is why it can be such a pain having pets. You have to work with their problems to fix them.


----------



## Dragonfly

That is so terrible for poor Taco. =( I hate things like this I always feel so terrible for the little animals having to go through home after home. Bless his heart. I know I don't have any good advice toward poor little Taco but I really would not get another dog until you're out of the house and on your own, have the time, responsibility and everything else that comes with owning a DOG! A dog is a dog for life, that's just it should be for the dog. The Yorkie will definitely not fix the problem hon, not at all. ;( YOu never know if that Yorkie will end up like Taco and then there goes another dog. So sorry Taco is leaving.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Is this a troll? Maybe just my impression since I haven't been on lately. Just my unbiased thought... apologies if I'm wrong.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Is this a troll? Maybe just my impression since I haven't been on lately. Just my unbiased thought... apologies if I'm wrong.


It offends me you think im a troll, Im dead serious


----------



## Adrienne

Ivy's mom said:


> A yorkie isn't going to solve the problem. You can't keep going through dogs until the perfect one comes along. Honestly.... There is no such dog. Many dogs have issues, I don't know of one that doesn't. That is why it can be such a pain having pets. You have to work with their problems to fix them.


here here well said


----------



## TheJewelKitten

**UPDATE**
I did it, my parents ARE looking for obedience schools


----------



## Adrienne

TheJewelKitten said:


> **UPDATE**
> I did it, my parents ARE looking for obedience schools


 Hey so I just wanted to say that..
Lola eats cat food and sometimes cat poop too if i dont watch her Gross i know.. And sometimes chihuahuas like any dogs have accidents in the house.. its good that you are going to try the obedience school Taco sounds like he just needs some work.. Quark my male came from an abusive home and he is a very different dog now.. we got him fixed and have worked with him to over come his fears altho he isnt 100 % the perfect dog he is still amazing and i am so Proud of what he has over come in these 2 years .... Having a dog like that is hard especially when you are young and have school and such you dont have time to work with him as much but do your best and i am sure he will come around... your parents need to understand a dog that comes with baggage can be a lot of work... Good luck to you and Taco.....


----------



## Reese and Miley

I would suggest contacting your vet or a local shelter and asking for a recommendation for a trainer, rather than "obedience schools". It doesnt sound like he is "disobedient" it sounds as if he has been mistreated and more than likely is biting out of fear. I think he would benefit more from working with a trainer who can evaluate him and make suggestions specific to his situation of things you can do to help him. Obedience schools focus more on things like "sit, stay, down" which arent difficult to teach at home, and dont really address serious problems like fear biting. When we called a trainer for my fiances previous dog she came and did an hour long visit to assess his problems, talk with us, and work with the dog. Then she gave us a list of things to work on and followed up with emails and further suggestions. She didnt charge for the initial visit and because she followed up with us through emails and over the phone we never needed to call her back. That said, she was very helpful and we would gladly have paid if we needed her to come back. 
Re the cat food- cat food tastes yummy to dogs and they love to steal it, regardless of the type of dog or how well trained they are. If you have cats, you need to keep their food up high so he cant get to it. I feed my cats on top of a dresser so they can eat in peace and any food they leave wont get gobbled up by one of the dogs. If hes chasing them, hes probably a little bored and you could curb it through giving him exercise, mental stimulation (playing games with him where he has to really think), and a little training. Letting a kitty get fed up and swatting him helps too 
Im assuming you edited your initial post to remove the part about a yorkie, because I dont see it. Just wanted to add that while youre a kid in your parents home you cant control whether they choose to get rid of your chi, but to get another dog in that situation would be very unfair to that dog and to Taco. 
Good luck!


----------



## cprcheetah

Taco's mom. I am SOOOOOOOOOOO glad that your parents are going to try working with Taco. Yorkies are NOTORIOUSLY hard to housebreak, so if they did get a yorkie it would be hard to deal with as well. I think obedience training would work/help out a lot with Taco's issues.

Bit people
Snarled at people

***Socialization & training will help with these issues
Pooped in the house
***Crate training & potty training/supervision will help with this issue

Chased the cats 
***Training will help with this issue, Ziva likes to chase my cats...we are working on the command leave it with her and it's really helping.

Got into the cat food
***put the cat food up on something that Taco can't get too. Better yet feed the cats on a timed feeding schedule like twice a day which is better for them anyways

Chewed things
***provide things that are 'appropriate' for him to chew on and offer 'trades' when he is chewing on things he shouldn't.


----------



## MChis

I'm so glad you're able to work with Taco! I also agree that all of the issues he has would be repeated by the next dog if you did have to give Taco away. These are all issues we as owners have to work on to prevent and correct when they present. Dogs don't come well trained & perfect...NONE of them.  And I don't know where he came from but these behaviors don't mean he necessarily came from an abusive home either. He is simply an unbalanced & insecure pack leader...that is his job as no human has taken the pack leader stand, his whole life by the sounds. 

I agree with the other Heathers suggestions. We have to put the cat food/cat box where the Chi's can't get to it or they WILL eat food & poo. They do chase the cats. Not their fault...the cats are bags to them & RUN to & from the doggy door so they get chased. I am able to stop them at times...others I'm unable to because I'm not there. It's annoying but that's the way it will be until we no longer have cats because I have NO clue how to train cats. LOL Chewing is a sign of bordom. Taco needs a loooooooong brisk walk a couple times a day & I bet he'd not chew so much...also giving him appropriate things to chew will help.

Anyway, good luck with a trainer. I do think a trainer coming in will be better than any obedience school. Obedience school teaches dogs to sit, lay down, stay, etc. You need a private trainer to help with Taco's specific problems. And I'm guessing any obedience school will recognize that right off the bat.


----------



## NachoPup

If I may, here is my advise:

Bit people: A firm "NO" (I say," NO BAD BOY and point), be consistent, redirect, no laughing or encouraging it.
Snarled at people: Ditto above
Pooped in the house: It happens, but the best thing I ever did was tied bells to the door and tought mine how to ring them when he has to 'go'. Treats, treats, and lots of love and praise when he does 'go' in the right spot. If he goes else where, clean the spot well and redirect him.
Chased the cats: Cats are always fair game, your family will have to get over that.
Got into the cat food: Put it up high, your cat will get to it and your dog wont. I put mine on the end table upstairs.
Chewed things: Get some bones and lots of toys, but yes, they like to do this too, but If you have plenty of this, he will grab less of the 'no no' stuff! Toss him a bone when he grabs the wrong things and also, try putting his toys in his crate, he should start going there to grab 'his' stuff when he wants to play.
Made a mess in general: Keep him busy, he sounds bored.

Honestly, shame on your parents.. the above is really not a reason to pass him to the next person. I did read where your parents are willing to work with him and I think that is awesome and WTG parents! Good luck!


----------



## Zippy

NachoPup said:


> Pooped in the house: It happens, but the best thing I ever did was tied bells to the door and tought mine how to ring them when he has to 'go'.


This is a great trick! :hello1:


----------



## amyalina25

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Is this a troll? Maybe just my impression since I haven't been on lately. Just my unbiased thought... apologies if I'm wrong.


What is a troll??


----------



## Dazy Mae

It is so great to see the people on this forum reach out to help....Lots of good information, advice and common sense go a long way....
So glad you are keeping little Taco.....it takes hard work, patience and lots of love to have a pet and especially when they are a bit of a challenge 
I hope his training goes well and follow through at home and hopefully you will see lots of positive improvments


----------



## cherper

You should be able to get him to stop the unwanted behavior. Chi's are Very Smart!! Good Luck


----------



## rms3402

I think the 'problems' you mentioned aren't THAT abnormal. You said Taco came from an abusive family, well... that's probably why he bites and snarls at people. He just needs time to realize that not all people are abusive. Socializing will definitely help.

Pooping in the house... is he a puppy? Roxy is 5.5 months old and she still poops in the house once in a while. She's still learning. Even if he's not a puppy, he may still have learn too. Most of the time Roxy poops in the house because I didn't take her out often enough. Take Taco out more often than you think he needs to go. Crate training will help as well.

Chased the cats... Roxy LOVES to chase our cat. LOVES to. She barks at him too. But, she's just playing. I should post a video for you. Or maybe Taco doesn't like the cats. But who says he's not allowed to chase them if he doesn't like them? Haha. It's just a natural thing. Dogs chase cats.

Got into the cat food... totally normal too. Roxy loves loves loves sneaking the cat food anytime she can. This is NOT just a Chi thing either. One of my Labs gobbles up the cat food EVERY TIME she can. We run out of cat food sooooo fast around here. My lab also likes to stick her head in the litter box too... gross, I know. But, that's just what they do! Roxy had cat poop one time too. I think my Lab helped her get it!!  They don't know any better unless you teach them, but even if they do know better, they are most likely still going to eat the cat food and cat poop when they can get their little paws on them. Just keep the cat food and litter box where Taco can't get it. Solves the problem.

Chewed things... that's what dogs do! Maybe Taco needs more toys. Or, maybe just keep a better eye on him. Don't let him out of your site until you trust him.

Made a mess in general... I'm not sure what you're referring to, but this will definitely happen sometimes. Roxy will get into my garbage can every now and then and pull out some paper to play with and tear up. She'll have her toys laying every where around my room. She's a dog. Once again, that's what they do!


I think the problems you mentioned aren't really that big of problems to be honest. They are annoying, but most of them can easily be fixed within just a few minutes, like the cat food and litter box. Has your family ever had a dog before? Maybe that's why your parents aren't fond of this idea? I don't know your situation, so I can't say for sure... but the problems you listed are just not out of the ordinary. I've gone through all of those with our family dogs, except the snarling and biting people. They are amazing dogs and a little chasing the cats and poop in the house never hurt anybody.

I don't know how old you are, but I'm only 21, so I think you can somewhat relate to me. If you do end up having to give Taco away, I hope that you don't get another dog until your parents are completely on board, have the time, your own place, etc. to do so. I'm in college, I have my own apartment with my roommates, and a lot of time to devote to Roxy. Granted, I live at home during the summer and on breaks... but my parents are completely on board with Roxy. 

I hope for Taco's sake that you can get him some kind of training or something, because I feel as though he shouldn't be moved from home to home until he at least has the chance to learn. I'm sure he's actually a really good dog!

Good luck!


----------



## Pinkchi

TheJewelKitten said:


> **UPDATE**
> I did it, my parents ARE looking for obedience schools


That is fantastic news! I so hope it works out for you guys!
My heart really goes out to have having to even think about rehoming him.

If he gets into the cat food is there anywhere you can put it that he can't get it? Maybe up on a platform or kitchen worktop or a windowsill maybe? 


I would try and get an appointment with a behaviourist as they will understand his behaviour and be able to help you solve them. He is obviously a troubled boy and sounds like his upbringing has brought many bad habits.

Please do not give up on him when he needs you most x


----------



## TheJewelKitten

rms3402 said:


> I think the 'problems' you mentioned aren't THAT abnormal. You said Taco came from an abusive family, well... that's probably why he bites and snarls at people. He just needs time to realize that not all people are abusive. Socializing will definitely help.
> 
> Pooping in the house... is he a puppy? Roxy is 5.5 months old and she still poops in the house once in a while. She's still learning. Even if he's not a puppy, he may still have learn too. Most of the time Roxy poops in the house because I didn't take her out often enough. Take Taco out more often than you think he needs to go. Crate training will help as well.
> 
> Chased the cats... Roxy LOVES to chase our cat. LOVES to. She barks at him too. But, she's just playing. I should post a video for you. Or maybe Taco doesn't like the cats. But who says he's not allowed to chase them if he doesn't like them? Haha. It's just a natural thing. Dogs chase cats.
> 
> Got into the cat food... totally normal too. Roxy loves loves loves sneaking the cat food anytime she can. This is NOT just a Chi thing either. One of my Labs gobbles up the cat food EVERY TIME she can. We run out of cat food sooooo fast around here. My lab also likes to stick her head in the litter box too... gross, I know. But, that's just what they do! Roxy had cat poop one time too. I think my Lab helped her get it!!  They don't know any better unless you teach them, but even if they do know better, they are most likely still going to eat the cat food and cat poop when they can get their little paws on them. Just keep the cat food and litter box where Taco can't get it. Solves the problem.
> 
> Chewed things... that's what dogs do! Maybe Taco needs more toys. Or, maybe just keep a better eye on him. Don't let him out of your site until you trust him.
> 
> Made a mess in general... I'm not sure what you're referring to, but this will definitely happen sometimes. Roxy will get into my garbage can every now and then and pull out some paper to play with and tear up. She'll have her toys laying every where around my room. She's a dog. Once again, that's what they do!
> 
> 
> I think the problems you mentioned aren't really that big of problems to be honest. They are annoying, but most of them can easily be fixed within just a few minutes, like the cat food and litter box. Has your family ever had a dog before? Maybe that's why your parents aren't fond of this idea? I don't know your situation, so I can't say for sure... but the problems you listed are just not out of the ordinary. I've gone through all of those with our family dogs, except the snarling and biting people. They are amazing dogs and a little chasing the cats and poop in the house never hurt anybody.
> 
> I don't know how old you are, but I'm only 21, so I think you can somewhat relate to me. If you do end up having to give Taco away, I hope that you don't get another dog until your parents are completely on board, have the time, your own place, etc. to do so. I'm in college, I have my own apartment with my roommates, and a lot of time to devote to Roxy. Granted, I live at home during the summer and on breaks... but my parents are completely on board with Roxy.
> 
> I hope for Taco's sake that you can get him some kind of training or something, because I feel as though he shouldn't be moved from home to home until he at least has the chance to learn. I'm sure he's actually a really good dog!
> 
> Good luck!


He is 8 months old as of now, and yes, we have had plently of dogs before.
He lives with a rottweiler/dalmation mix named Freckles, he knows not to tick her off now that he learned. He is a really good dog set aside all bad behavior.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Yay...so glad taco gets to stay. The hard part is ahead of you, but if you work your butt off I'm sure all will be fine. Better Taco stays with someone who will love and take care of his issues than to pass him off and never get the help he needs and craves. Congrats....keep us posted


----------



## Pinkchi

He is only 8mths old and alot of it is general 'puppyness'
I have a feeling you are probably giving him too much 'freedom' too soon.
He needs to be taken right back to basics.
I would start crate training him as soon as possible and ristricting his access to all the rooms in the house to only being allowed in rooms supervised and in his crate when he cannot be. The crate will also help will toilet training.

Take him outside for the toilet 1st thing in the morning before breakfast, and after breakfast. Whenever he wakes up after a nap, after playing etc, just all the time and give him alot of phraise when he goes. Do not yell if he goes in the house as he will not understand and could possibly trigger his aggression. Just pick it up and clean the area without a word.

If he was mistreated it sounds like his biting and snarling could be fear aggression. Start socialising him. Get everyone in the house/visitors etc to throw him a treat. No touch, no talk and no eye contact. Just have them throw him a treat when they walk past, that way he will learn to associate strangers and people with good things. Once he is used to that you can go to the next level and see if he will tolerate people giving him treats from their hands and let him sniff their hands. And lastly when hes improving try gently stroking while giving treats. Also try not to get him just used to one person, get everyone to do it, more people the better.

Chasing the cats, you haven't stated in play or aggressively but I think a noise distraction would work for this. A loud NO, a clap or shake a tin with pebbles in to distract him then give him a treat or a toy so he gets more from not chasing them. He should start to realise he should not chase the cats.

If he is crated/supervised at all times then chewing shouldnt be a problem. He is probably teething so give him lots of safe puppy chews for that. If you catch him chewing something he shouldn't tell him NO and give him one of his toys when he stops. 

He is only 8mths and very much still a puppy. Of course he is going to chew and make mess and have accidents, its what puppies do


----------



## intuition

Adding a few thoughts to pink's good post. 

go buy cheap pack of hot dogs, chop them up in bite sized peices [ ........ ] like that big, and freeze the bag ( keeps the smell down, unless you REALLY love hot dog smell  ) use those for guests since its a GREAT inexpensive tasty quick eating treat for them. keep the peices small since he's gonna be getting a lot of them. 

Puppies, and he is still a puppy, should go out once every two hours for older puppies. the more times he goes out and gets awesome praise for peeing and pooping the less chances he has to make a mistake and it becomes fun to go outside. Do what pink says and ignore the inside mistakes, but praise praise praise when he goes outside. ignoring it inside isn't gonna work if you don't do the praise outside. Chi's are notorious for not letting people know when they have to go. My salem is 5 and just started last year actually telling me when he has to go. And i'd say most of us on here probably had accidents in the house surpassing the year mark. if not all the time. I'm not sure my accidents count, cause i wouldn't want to pee and poo in -30f  

completely agree with throw treats. everyone gives my dogs a treat on first meeting, and they aren't even overly aggressive or nervous. but it makes that first meeting so much nicer. 

the chewing is a puppy thing, and maybe a boredom thing. try picking up working toys, and see how he does with those. also reccomend Kongs. Fill with peanut butter and kibble and freeze, should keep him occupied and happy. also great if you try kennel training to take his mind off of being confined


----------



## Eclipsica

Too much of a newbie to offer advice. 
Just wanted to say, I 'm glad your parents are giving Taco a second chance. 
Sounds like you have a challenging chi to work with, good luck.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Sorry for the troll accusation, apparently everyone else on here knows you and I was just quick to judge. I hope you can just understand though, from a viewpoint of someone who'd never read any previous posts of yours before the last one would seem suspicious.
And for the one who asked, a 'troll' it someone who basically just joins forums to mess with people.. usually they start out seeming all innocent and normal but then eventually they just start posting things to stir people up when they know they get a response. The more they actually know about the topic the more they will ask questions about it.. and usually they make things sound really dramatic. I can remember off hand a few months ago there was some creep who kept asking questions about mating/breeding. =/ 
The trolls on the dog/pet forums I've been on usually just deliberately post stuff about getting pups very young, bad breeders, leaving tiny dogs outside, or will try to make themselves look very uneducated about training.. stuff they KNOW that anyone who is educated about dogs will get really worked up about. Just to stir things up. Doesn't happen as much on forums that are this specific since once they get called out everyone ignores them and they get bored; but it happens frequently on busier social type forums.
In this case I had only read her one post; and sometimes I forget that there are people who aren't independently living yet and still have their parents that ultimately make decisions for them. In a case where you take on the responsibility of a pet but you can't make decisions for its well being because there are parents/guardians/whatever to take on that roll, I can only assume it would be terribly frustrating when you end up knowing better than they do.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Sorry for the troll accusation, apparently everyone else on here knows you and I was just quick to judge. I hope you can just understand though, from a viewpoint of someone who'd never read any previous posts of yours before the last one would seem suspicious.
> And for the one who asked, a 'troll' it someone who basically just joins forums to mess with people.. usually they start out seeming all innocent and normal but then eventually they just start posting things to stir people up when they know they get a response. The more they actually know about the topic the more they will ask questions about it.. and usually they make things sound really dramatic. I can remember off hand a few months ago there was some creep who kept asking questions about mating/breeding. =/
> The trolls on the dog/pet forums I've been on usually just deliberately post stuff about getting pups very young, bad breeders, leaving tiny dogs outside, or will try to make themselves look very uneducated about training.. stuff they KNOW that anyone who is educated about dogs will get really worked up about. Just to stir things up. Doesn't happen as much on forums that are this specific since once they get called out everyone ignores them and they get bored; but it happens frequently on busier social type forums.
> In this case I had only read her one post; and sometimes I forget that there are people who aren't independently living yet and still have their parents that ultimately make decisions for them. In a case where you take on the responsibility of a pet but you can't make decisions for its well being because there are parents/guardians/whatever to take on that roll, I can only assume it would be terribly frustrating when you end up knowing better than they do.


I visit occasionally. and indeed, its annoying.


----------



## ToyYoda

*Congratulations!!!*

I am so glad, that you get to keep precious "Taco"...I was so sad, to read your first post but am so relieved, that your parents changed their minds! I agree with all these well educated posts...everyone here always has good advice!

God bless!
Tamara
:dance:


----------



## bayoumah

hi im so glad you can have another chance so good luck on tacos training it will get so natural and easier as the days go by


----------



## LostLakeLua

Well I'm glad you get to keep your little boy. How old are you, if you're allowed to say? You're lucky, I begged for a chihuahua all my childhood and still never got one... well, we got a 'rat terrier mix' from a shelter, ended up being 50lbs LOL. Yeah, not so much of a rat terrier there... loved her to death though! 
I was the kid who collected Pound Puppies (the original Tonka, not the 90's remakes) and had my own pretend shelter in my basement since I couldn't have all the dogs I wanted... it's no wonder I'm who I am now. =P


----------



## TheJewelKitten

**UPDATE**

 We had to give away Taco last night. He is in a trailer park with some mexicans and now he fits in real well. He isn't too far from where we live and I feel he is in a good home now..

But dogs are like children. No matter how bad, you always will love them. I cried so much..


----------



## Reese and Miley

TheJewelKitten said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> We had to give away Taco last night. He is in a trailer park with some mexicans and now he fits in real well. He isn't too far from where we live and I feel he is in a good home now..
> 
> But dogs are like children. No matter how bad, you always will love them. I cried so much..


Im sorry you werent able to keep him, thats very sad. I just want to say that I dont agree that there are "bad" dogs, there are dogs who are well behaved, and dogs who need training. Your comment about him fitting in at "trailer park with some mexicans" is a little offensive...


----------



## KayC

Thats really to bad......Was he placed thru a resue? 



TheJewelKitten said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> We had to give away Taco last night. He is in a trailer park with some mexicans and now he fits in real well. He isn't too far from where we live and I feel he is in a good home now..
> 
> But dogs are like children. No matter how bad, you always will love them. I cried so much..


----------



## Tyson's Mum

So sorry to hear you had to give Taco away.


----------



## kimr

Reese and Miley said:


> Your comment about him fitting in at "trailer park with some mexicans" is a little offensive...


It is very offensive! 

Hopefully the little guy is in a better place now.


----------



## BambiHilton

Yes the comment about him fitting in at a trailer park with some mexicans is very offensive!
Hopefully he is in a good home and they are going to look after him! And to whoever said they thought you were a troll,I actually thought the same on first read!

But still very very sad that you had to get rid of him  Must be very frustrating!But I wouldnt get another dog until you are 18 and responsible x


----------



## Brodysmom

I'm very sad you had to give Taco away. You are right that there's no bad dogs. He just needed some training. Sorry your family wasn't able to work with him. I hope he is happy in his new home and getting lots of love and attention. 

As for your comments about him fitting in with the mexicans, did you mean that Chihuahua's are originally from Mexico? I don't think you meant to be racist. 

Guys.... this OP is a little kid. I doubt she has a mean, racist bone in her body. She's just a little girl, let's give her the benefit of the doubt. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/135-member-pics-ill-start-off-245.html#post813196


----------



## Dazy Mae

So sorry you had to give your little dog away. Life is not always what we want it to be and I know with time you will understand this. I hope he has gone to a good and loving home and I know you cared about him very much. Sometimes we need to all think about our words...they can be so easily misunderstood when written. I'm sure there was no intent to offend anyone here as Brodysmom mentioned.


----------



## glyndwr

I think that comment has been took the wrong way as well, sorry you had to rehome him, i know you really wanted help with him, but with you being a minor you have to go along with what your parents decide, and im sure when your older and have a place of your home you`l make a lovely chi mum x


----------



## Pinkchi

So sorry you had to give Taco away but your parents probably did it for a good reason. If they wern't prepared to help you help him with his issues then its probably for the best.

Its great to hear he is already settling into his new home x


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Reese and Miley said:


> Im sorry you werent able to keep him, thats very sad. I just want to say that I dont agree that there are "bad" dogs, there are dogs who are well behaved, and dogs who need training. Your comment about him fitting in at "trailer park with some mexicans" is a little offensive...


Not like that, but because there are lots of dogs there.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Im not racist, I meant because there are lots of dogs there you guys.

It feels so different when I come home..

Im 13 btw.


----------



## bayoumah

hi sorry he had to be rehomed


----------



## BambiHilton

I didnt realise you were so young,I think the comment about mexicans was taken the wrong way I dont think it was meant offensive 

Glad to here he is settling into his new home and when your older you can look into gettin a new dogYour parents probablly did it for a good reason though.

But still its very sad you had to rehome home him and hope your ok xx


----------



## Kezza

aaww sweetie...what a shame...must be so hard for you. I remember my parents gave away more than one pet when I was a child because they couldn't be bothered with the hassle of training etc...it was so hard for my sister and me...I vowed never to let a pet of mine go for any reason when I was old to enough to have my own...I was 19 when I got my first dog (a yorkie) and she was with me for 14 years! you too will have your own one day to love forever ;-) x


----------



## Ivy's mom

Sorry you had to give her up, but like others said, one day you will have a pup that no one can take from you. Trust me, it might seem like forever right now, but it really won't be long. Time flys!!


----------



## TheJewelKitten

**UPDATE**

Here is his memorial video: 




We are getting another dog named Zuko from Adopt-an-angel. He is an Austrailian Shepherd/Flat coated retriever mix with one brown eye and one ice-blue eye. He is all black with a white chest area. According to the foster lady, he is very mellow and laid back, not all hyper with the wants to herd. He is the foster lady's favorite dog she has fostered, and we're going to get him March 2nd. Although this excites me, I still miss Taco..


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Ivy's mom said:


> Sorry you had to give her up, but like others said, one day you will have a pup that no one can take from you. Trust me, it might seem like forever right now, but it really won't be long. Time flys!!


Taco is a boy**

and yeah, I hope so.. Zuko might be the one..


----------



## Amandarose531

You just got rid of a dog because your family couldn't handle him, but you're getting another?


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Amandarose531 said:


> You just got rid of a dog because your family couldn't handle him, but you're getting another?


Taco was a cat-chasing dog who knew what he did was wrong, but refused to listen. We've seen this other dog, He is a very good and well-trained dog. Keep in mind, it was too late for training when we got Taco, and the previous owners never bothered to do anything but hit the poor thing. He pooped in the house, too. He's run away from home before, causing embaressment to the whole neighborhood as we chased after him, we finally caught up at the end of our street, and he would just never learn.


----------



## kimr

TheJewelKitten said:


> Taco was a cat-chasing dog who knew what he did was wrong, but refused to listen. We've seen this other dog, He is a very good and well-trained dog. Keep in mind, it was too late for training when we got Taco, and the previous owners never bothered to do anything but hit the poor thing. He pooped in the house, too. He's run away from home before, causing embaressment to the whole neighborhood as we chased after him, we finally caught up at the end of our street, and he would just never learn.


Unfortunately, these are all normal dog traits. It's never too late for training, but if you and your parents weren't willing to work with Taco, I'd certainly think long and hard about taking in another dog, no matter how "good and well trained" it seems. 

It's hard on these dogs to be bumped from one place to another. As humans, we can only imagine what they go through. Many rescues come with baggage, but not all. No dog is perfect, and it sounds like that's what your family is looking for.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

kimr said:


> Unfortunately, these are all normal dog traits. It's never too late for training, but if you and your parents weren't willing to work with Taco, I'd certainly think long and hard about taking in another dog, no matter how "good and well trained" it seems.
> 
> It's hard on these dogs to be bumped from one place to another. As humans, we can only imagine what they go through. Many rescues come with baggage, but not all. No dog is perfect, and it sounds like that's what your family is looking for.


We aren't. I went through h*** when we gave away Taco, and I can only imagine what he went through.. We have thought, and decided.


----------



## Amandarose531

What Taco did was not uncharacteristic of a dog.

ANY dog with training can very easily revert back to feral.

Just because he's coming to you trained doesn't mean it's going to be rainbows and butterflies, if your family doesn't enforce the training properly it CAN be un-done.

It's irresponsible to go through animals like they're disposable.

Mine have accidents in the house. Mine get out from time to time - they're d-o-g-s.

Also, edited to add - it's never too late to train a dog. They aren't lost causes.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Amandarose531 said:


> What Taco did was not uncharacteristic of a dog.
> 
> ANY dog with training can very easily revert back to feral.
> 
> Just because he's coming to you trained doesn't mean it's going to be rainbows and butterflies, if your family doesn't enforce the training properly it CAN be un-done.
> 
> It's irresponsible to go through animals like they're disposable.
> 
> Mine have accidents in the house. Mine get out from time to time - they're d-o-g-s.
> 
> Also, edited to add - it's never too late to train a dog. They aren't lost causes.


I understand what you're saying, we aren't doing that!


----------



## BambiHilton

The video memorial is so sad  I couldnt imagine giving a pet up so I bet its very hard for you but as others have said its never to late to train.

I think yor parents need to think hard before getting another dog becuase this dog could just end up doing the same and then what:/ no dog will be perfect they need training.


Mine have accidents from time to time and they also get out,but I never see it as an embarassment!I'm more concerned about them getting lost or run over!

Also its sad that he was hit by his previous owner and then been rehomed again,I just hope his new owners treat him right.


----------



## Lin

Amandarose531 said:


> What Taco did was not uncharacteristic of a dog.
> 
> ANY dog with training can very easily revert back to feral.
> 
> Just because he's coming to you trained doesn't mean it's going to be rainbows and butterflies, if your family doesn't enforce the training properly it CAN be un-done.
> 
> It's irresponsible to go through animals like they're disposable.
> 
> Mine have accidents in the house. Mine get out from time to time - they're d-o-g-s.
> 
> Also, edited to add - it's never too late to train a dog. They aren't lost causes.


Thank you Amanda Rose!

I understand that this is supposedly a child, but... 

And I'm sorry, but this thread has a very uneasy feel about it. :-( I hope the OP will listen to those who counsel that it's irresponsible to go through animals. I just don't understand. :-(


----------



## Yoshismom

Sorry to hear this but any puppy you get are liable to do all these things with out proper patience and training. I would not get another dog until I was out on my own if it were me. It is to traumatic for a dog to be rehomed, I wouldnt do that to another one ;-)


----------



## Reese and Miley

Did you inform the rescue that you just gave a dog away because he chased your cats and had a few accidents? I would be surprised if they adopted a dog out to a home who had just given up a dog over very minor behavior problems.


----------



## Yoshismom

This is what I was wondering as well?


----------



## 4syth

1. Don't leave cat food where the dog can reach it.

2. Don't have your litter box where the dogs can get to it and if it is somewhere where a small dog can get to it you have to make sure to pick up the poops as soon as they hit the gravel...cat poops are like brownies to dogs. Your new dog will probably like to eat them to.

3. Chihuahua's can be difficult to potty train especially if it was not taught early on and not properly being reinforced at your home.

4. The aggression he was displaying was not because he was a bad dog but because he was abused and shipped from house to house. It takes time to socialize an aggressive dog trust me I know. I have been working with our 60lb boxer for a year now and she is finally totally fine with strangers both human and other dogs.

5. Even the best trained dogs can cause a heck load of trouble when not properly exercised...my four dogs were home alone for 3 hours but due to the weather they had been cooped up for almost 2 days (too cold to let them outside except for bathroom breaks) and this is what I came home to:








Yes that is a $4000 leather sectional couch...:foxes15:
Your new dog will probably require a heck of a lot of exercise to keep its mind and body exhausted and not frusterated and getting into mischief.

I wish you all of the luck with your new dog. 

And learn this lesson from your parents on how not to treat dogs when you get older and that it takes time, patience and a lot of work to get dogs to be well-behaved dogs. Some people luck out and get a dog that is just naturally well behaved but that rarely happens they have to learn from their masters/family.

Jenna

PS. The dog doesn't pick the family the family picks the dog and IMO once it is part of the family it is that families responsibility to deal with its problems and not just dump them onto someone else. I realize that this is not the OP's fault as she is 13 but my sister in-law works for a rescue and they took in 11 boxers this past week because families didn't have time for them anymore and its just getting to me.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Sounds like our Irish setter we owned for 18 years. She was as smart as a whip, but had normal dog behavior. A dog running the neighborhood is something I see everyday. I honestly think the new dog isn't going to do any better. I think your parents have way to high of expectations for an animal. Once he screws up, and he will,will you get rid of him to? no dog is ever perfect.



TheJewelKitten said:


> Taco was a cat-chasing dog who knew what he did was wrong, but refused to listen. We've seen this other dog, He is a very good and well-trained dog. Keep in mind, it was too late for training when we got Taco, and the previous owners never bothered to do anything but hit the poor thing. He pooped in the house, too. He's run away from home before, causing embaressment to the whole neighborhood as we chased after him, we finally caught up at the end of our street, and he would just never learn.


----------



## Yoshismom

I cant imagine going to an Aussie/Retriever and thinking you will get any different? Both of these breeds are HIGH energy and just because it doesnt herd right now doesnt mean it will not get bored and do so later as that is a strong trait in Aussies. You have to really mentally and physically stimulate these high energy breeds to keep it from being destructive and getting in trouble.


----------



## Ivy's mom

You got that right. They have to have constant stimulation and exercise otherwise the house with look 100 times worse than the pic of the couch!



Yoshismom said:


> I cant imagine going to an Aussie/Retriever and thinking you will get any different? Both of these breeds are HIGH energy and just because it doesnt herd right now doesnt mean it will not get bored and do so later as that is a strong trait in Aussies. You have to really mentally and physically stimulate these high energy breeds to keep it from being destructive and getting in trouble.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Zuko is a good dog, except for peeing on the carpet just now. He does not require much training, as he is full grown and we are working on learning "Shake". He is very good on the leash and in the car etc.
He is in fact laying down chewing a beef chew right now. He is a beautiful dog and a fast learner. You can tell he has the wits of an Austrailian shepherd and the goofieness of the flattie. He does not have any herding instincts, actually. When the cats get into mischeif he runs to the scene, and when I move he moves with me. He likes Freckles, the other dog we have. He is a big, neutered, intelligent, goofball.


----------



## Amandarose531

I'm not entirely convinced this is legit.

Also, again, any training can be undone.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Amandarose531 said:


> I'm not entirely convinced this is legit.
> 
> Also, again, any training can be undone.


Like I said, we are keeping his Training up.


----------



## Yoshismom

What kind of dog is your other dog? I would love to see a picture of Zuko.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Amandarose531 said:


> I'm not entirely convinced this is legit.


It does still seem a bit sketchy...I _hope_ it isnt legit!


----------



## intuition

I have an aussie mix, make sure he gets a long long walk and exercise or your gonna get behaviors. herding tendencies aren't gonna make a difference in the amount of exercise he needs, and honestly kira only herds chi's, and i didn't find that out till last month when i got two, and Kira is ten now. so just be wary. 

I love aussies, just make sure you do right by him. if not they will find something to do, like the one person with the couch lol ( I'm sorry -_- ) and he will be proud as proud could be that he ate your couch/chair/roast/table. both your breeds are working breeds that are gonna need a job, unless your incredibly lucky, and it does happen. so i wish you good luck and hope you don't end up dropping this dog back off too.


----------



## glyndwr

Can we see pics of both your dogs please,


----------



## Dragonfly

I've been gone and I guess I missed what happened? First Taco was leaving, then he was staying, and now he is gone and there is another dog in the picture already? OR did I miss something else? :/


----------



## 4syth

I only chimed in yesterday, but from what I gather they decided to keep the chi Taco and then decided to give it away and then 2 days later they had "adopted" a aussie mix because it is well trained already.



Jenna


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Yoshismom said:


> What kind of dog is your other dog? I would love to see a picture of Zuko.


He is a beautiful Austrailian shepherd/Flat-coat mix, we like to call him an Austrailian retreiver , lol. For Those who want pictures of Zuko and Freckles, here you go

Freckles:
















She is a rottmation (Dalmation / Rottweiller)
Zuko:








He is an Austrailian shepherd / Flat-coat mix, but we call him an Austrailian Shepherd.


----------



## Dragonfly

They are beautiful but I sure hope you decide to keep them FOREVER. You can't just drop pets off when they have issues that can be resolved. It saddens me so much when I hear these stories because it's not the poor dogs fault  I don't know how bad Taco was but from what I've read none of that is all that bad, difficult, yes! Fixable, absolutely! When you get a dog in Taco's situation where he has come from a bad owner you know you have work ahead of you, bouncing Taco around like that is going to be so hard on him. Bless his heart. He'll be in my prayers and I hope you found him a great home?


----------



## BambiHilton

I get a strange feeling from this thread,not sure if its legit?
Animals are for life,their not disposable! It really affects them,I just hope poor taco is in a good home for life now! Taco was a stunning little one.
Your new dogs are lovely but I still think if you dont train them,keep them excersised they will become badly behaved and I'd think them been so big would cause more trouble than little taco would have!

But as long as you keep them active and keep up training they will make lovely dogs and I wish you luck with them and all the happiness they will give you x


----------



## Yoshismom

I have done my homework and I know a little more, that is all I will say ;-) It seems legit and she is very young. 

They are both beautiful! Keep up the training so you will not run into any issues.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Yoshismom said:


> I have done my homework and I know a little more, that is all I will say ;-) It seems legit and she is very young.
> 
> They are both beautiful! Keep up the training so you will not run into any issues.


Me too. Will be interested to see how this all works out.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Yes, Taco has gone to a good home. He is in a trailer park with 3 women, a single mother and her two children. He fits in well as there is a great amount of friendly dogs there for him to play with. We are going to stop Zuko from chasing our cats. I found that I am a better trainer at training big dogs, and Zuko is a fast learner.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Hopefully both boys do well in their new homes, keep us posted!


----------



## glyndwr

Both your dogs are beautifull, hope all goes well for you, ,


----------



## zxckelly

Please, please, PLEASE don't get more dogs.

It's so not right.


----------



## LostLakeLua

<<<<Amandarose531 
chi god/godess

I'm not entirely convinced this is legit.

Also, again, any training can be undone.>>>>

Thank you, THANK you thank you so much for saying this, and for those of you who have also mentioned questioning the legitimacy of this whole thread. I posted in the first few pages with a bad gut feeling of this being a troll and ended up feeling guilty for suspecting that; but now I feel a little better knowing I'm not alone in having an uneasy feeling about it all.


----------



## Amandarose531

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Thank you, THANK you thank you so much for saying this, and for those of you who have also mentioned questioning the legitimacy of this whole thread. I posted in the first few pages with a bad gut feeling of this being a troll and ended up feeling guilty for suspecting that; but now I feel a little better knowing I'm not alone in having an uneasy feeling about it all.


Yoshismom says she knows it is legitimate, so we'll leave it at that.

But I wont be contributing to this thread. It's completely wrong to me to dump off one animal and turn right back around for another, and I don't believe age matters in that case, it's irresponsible and neglectful on all parties involved.


----------



## Yoshismom

She isnt a troll just young. A couple of us have done some investigating ;-)


----------



## Eclipsica

I'm sorry to hear you ended up re-homing Taco after-all. Glad to hear you found him a good home.


----------



## LadyJ

I was very suspicious of this thread, too, and although it does appear to be legitimate, age is not an excuse. The kid has parents who should know better. There is no excuse for treating dogs like used clothing, just pass them on when you don't want them. Who knows what kinds of homes these dogs are being given to in reality. 

Jeanette


----------

